# Connecting XP Desktop with Vista Laptop using Ethernet Crossover -impossible? Advice?



## Black Panther (Nov 20, 2008)

I just bought an ethernet crossover cable, plugged it in the respective ports. Nothing.

So I manually configured my IP addresses as per info I found by googling.

I did manage to make the connection recognised - if I remove the cable or disable my Local Area Connection from my desktop the "unidentified private network" disappears from the network and sharing centre on the laptop. (I'm a total noob when it comes to networking.) Also, after some time it changes from "private" to "public" and I have to change it back again. 

However that's just as far as I got. I can neither see desktop stuff from my laptop, nor laptop stuff from my desktop.

I'm at a loss, been working on this for over 2 hours now... 

Help?


----------



## SpookyWillow (Nov 20, 2008)

did you run the new network wizard on the xp computer?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 20, 2008)

SpookyWillow said:


> did you run the new network wizard on the xp computer?



Yes I guess so (done so much things I've forgotten what I did), but here's a screen shot of the xp computer showing everything connected. The Thompson is my external modem, the realtek (local area connection 2) is the internal modem in which the crossover is connected.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 20, 2008)

If I click on "view full map" on the Vista screenshot I get "Windows cannot discover any computer or device".


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Nov 20, 2008)

It absolutely can be done. Below is a link that has some good tips and explains the differences in how Vista and Xp recognize networks, file and printer sharing, etc. Figure 10 on the page is more specific to what you are trying to do, but it's all good info to help you understand the "why" of the actions........

<Vista Tech Info>


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 20, 2008)

Make sure they are on the same Workgroup and the files you want shared, shared.


----------

